# Cording?



## Amanda1472 (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi Guys, I have been thinking of letting Niles' Topknot and tail cord. But i have no idea how that works. I do know it requires a lot of work, baths and that the cords dry slow. 

Im not 100% sure if i will do it yet, but if some one could give me some guidance on how it works id appreciate that. (Im also scared that it will hurt him if the "mats" get to close to his skin.

Anyways right now he is growing his fur out for the winter (i keep his fur pretty short in the summer) so he looks a little scruffy, and this is him not to long ago. 










(this is how long his fur usually gets in the winter before i give a hair cut..
http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/s720x720/547994_3653669828838_701155188_n.jpg
http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/521389_4097925334948_1307896528_n.jpg
Amanda Gomes's Photos | Facebook)

Any advice on how to get started would be great thanks!


----------



## Amanda1472 (Aug 30, 2012)

Forgot to mention that if his hair is left alone for a while he starts to get little twisted curls that are all the same size. It was very cute the firs te. Saw it, but now I see it's the starting process of cording (?)

Thanks


----------



## Amanda1472 (Aug 30, 2012)

Any advice? I think i will give him a bath and let his tail and topknot air dry, and of course not brushing it.


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

You basically just let it grow, and don't brush it.
It takes about a year or so for the cords to fully form, so it isn't something to just randomly decide.
I still haven't done it yet, but am considering it with Sawyer. 
During the first year, as it begins matting, you will have to separate teh cords DAILY so they don't connect with each other. That means you can't miss a day or it will be a horrible experience next time.
You can bath him, shampoo, but don't condition where you want the cords. I've heard of someone using a shamwow to dry their dreadlocks. I can't imagine why it wouldn't work on dogs. It sucks out most of the water, and you leave the cords down to air dry.
After they've finally settled it's really easy to care for. It's just that first year while they develop.


----------



## Amanda1472 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thank you very much. That is pretty much what i have heard you needed to do, so i guess im starting off right. His top knot hasnt been brushed in a few days and i spayed it and his tail today. And this is what his head looks like, Technically today is day #1

(I could not find a good mode so they are a bit blurry, but i will keep messing with the camera and see how it goes)


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

temperance has a corded topknot and tail and i'm in process of cording her mane.

we're a year and half in with the cording so they're developed. 


Untitled by faerie made, on Flickr

here's a photo journey of our cording
Poodle cording project take one - a set on Flickr

bathe, no conditioners, no brushing or hv drying. separate as they start forming. i started out doing it daily, but now it's a lot less often. in fact, her tail cords i futzed with less and they actually formed better. i'm doing less futzing with her mane now.
it takes a while, but when they form they look pretty awesome.


Poodle profile by faerie made, on Flickr

i love her tail. when she walks her tail sashays back and forth like a fly whisk!


----------



## Bunny (Jun 14, 2012)

I absolutely ADORE the corded look - I wish I had the patience and expertise. I have only sons, so I've never really had much experience with doing _anyone_'s hair...I have mine short or in a pony when it's long. When I was leading 4 and 5 year olds in music at church, and a little girl brought me her (giant - they're always GIANT) bow, if I tried to put it back in it always looked like a forced landing!

Temperance is gorgeous!


----------



## Amanda1472 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thank you so much guys =). Im not sure if i should do a mane on Niles or not. mostly because im not sure where to end it on his neck (back of neck and the side of his neck).

But here is day four pictures, after one bath and three mists. 
(sorry about the lighting, the flash is to bright and it all "blurrs" together)


----------



## Anntig (Jun 9, 2010)

there's another thread here:

http://www.poodleforum.com/9-poodle-grooming/19674-anyone-corded-their-poodles.html

in case you hadn't seen it, I did Zeph's mane and it goes down to the start of the shoulderblade.


----------



## Amanda1472 (Aug 30, 2012)

Oh thank you. I have read it before and they you have lovely dogs =). Im just not sure if i want a mane. But all the threads i have read have been interesting and very helpful. Thank you all.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i am not sure if i posted this, but here is a pic of temperance including her tail. this was taken a few months ago. when she walks it sashays


poof in her summer do by faerie made, on Flickr


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I love the look of a corded poodle. It does sound like a labor of love with all that maintenance though.


----------



## Leooonie (May 30, 2009)

I never misted Harleys hair and it formed really beautifully! buut.. make sure when you bath his topknot in the bath that you do NOT scrub. my old housemates did this with his hair and completely ruined what had formed... they fell to pieces :/
so when you wash just massage the shampoo into the skin, and then when rinsing massage, and if you have one of the long shower hoses try and put it right onto the fur... 
all the 'normal' poodle washing rules no longer apply!


----------



## flyingpoodle (Feb 5, 2012)

I've wondered about this before but never asked- has anyone tried using (carefully!) needle felting tools to start or maintain poodle cords?


----------



## paisley pup (Jul 12, 2012)

Here is a corded poodle I saw at the groom exporting today.he looked great and I was surprised at how light weight the cords were.his owner said it was three years in the works


----------



## Amanda1472 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thank you everyone 

Today is day 14, and not much has changed in the two weeks though, the fur is separating still, but there is no matting yet. But since his topknot, & tail are one of the least curly parts on his body, i think it will take a litle longer then what i have read in some forums.

Thanks


----------

